# O-Cello?



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey I was wondering if there's still a bedding called O-Cello? I think that's what it was called, anyway. I used to buy it from TheFerretStore.com; it was a recycled paper pellet-type bedding/litter, and i loved it when I had Sweet Pea. It was great at controlling odor, was absorbent, and best of all, biodegradable. 

I'm looking for something with good odor-control characteristics. Obviously nothing chemical or fragrance-based, but not Carefresh either, as I've heard mites can come from that. Thanks!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Majority will use little blankets instead of shredded wood or things like that. It's better and you only have to remove the blanket to put another clean one and wash the other!!


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I know... but I'm afraid her pee pee will continue to stink up the place lol! I know babies make stronger smelling stuff than adults, supposedly, but hers gets so strong it chokes me! I leave my ceiling fan on most of the day to help keep fresh air circulating in her house b/c I can't imagine what it must be like for her, although I do want to keep some pee in there in the right spot so she smells where it's good to go... Do you just change the liner every day? Because right now, my Mika (not your Mika ) is in a Sterilite tub which holds 6 squares of paper towels. I end up changing her paper towels 1-3 times a day depending on how much she's determined to rearrange her house lol!

So yeah, how often do you change the liners and how much pee do they absorb/does it still smell as bad? Do you put anything under the liners to help absorb moisture? Thanks!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Oh I know... but I'm afraid her pee pee will continue to stink up the place lol! I know babies make stronger smelling stuff than adults, supposedly, but hers gets so strong it chokes me! I leave my ceiling fan on most of the day to help keep fresh air circulating in her house b/c I can't imagine what it must be like for her, although I do want to keep some pee in there in the right spot so she smells where it's good to go... Do you just change the liner every day? Because right now, my Mika (not your Mika ) is in a Sterilite tub which holds 6 squares of paper towels. I end up changing her paper towels 1-3 times a day depending on how much she's determined to rearrange her house lol!
> 
> So yeah, how often do you change the liners and how much pee do they absorb/does it still smell as bad? Do you put anything under the liners to help absorb moisture? Thanks!


I have their wheels on a cookie sheet with a smaller liner for the cookie sheet. This has been great! Someone else suggested it. Those liners are white so I can see the color of the pee. I change the cookie-sheet liners every day first thing in the morning when I wash the wheels, and although I'm sure they pee elsewhere I don't notice a room smell until the end of the week when I change the base liner for the whole cage. (I also spot-clean picking up any poopies daily) I keep the daily liners in a small plastic garbage can under the bathroom sink and wash them weekly. So far I haven't noticed an odor from those while they wait. (I have one older hedgie and one a few months old) I feel its more economical than paper towels to do washable liners. Wow sounds like you really have a "pee-er" on your hands. Mine are both male, don't know if females have a stronger urine odor or not than males.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I used this for a while and it works great. It's also flushable which is nice. 
http://www.petco.com/product/100574/Kay ... rbent.aspx
I use liners now because they are so much easier. I have some fleece cut to size from Joann's and also fleece baby blankets I bought at Ross. I change them every other day with no smell at all. In the AM it takes me less than 5 minutes to clean up both the wheel and liner. This is my new best friend for the wheel. I fill my handle with Ivory dish soap: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/e ... Dishwands/


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha yes, she is quite the peepeemonster! I can deal with the poopie cuz that I just pick up with a small spoon and throw in the toilet lol, but the pee smells like rotten maple-syrup =(. Thanks for the Soft-Sorb suggestion; I like the light color to it, so anything red will show up probably.

I was also looking at this stuff today:









It looks a lot like the stuff I used to use (I found out the name is Cell Sorb) http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem...se&utm_campaign=pscseggl2&utm_content=BY00007

So I think I might either go back with the Cell-Sorb or with the stuff in the picture. I have a question though. Is baking soda bad for hedgies? The stuff in the picture says it has baking soda in it to keep odor down. The Cell-Sorb doesn't though.
Thanks for the input guys!


----------

